# 3D street art! soo cool



## jinin (Oct 15, 2010)

The thread with the snake on a bus as a paintjob reminded me of the 3d street art emails i use to get about a year ago. They are awesome, but i think quite a lot of people would have seen most of them. Post up your favourite one if ya want.


----------



## eamonn (Oct 15, 2010)

No way! That crazy! Love it! Thanks for sharing.
Eamonn


----------



## LiasisKing (Oct 15, 2010)

love the first one ... i would C**P my pants if i walked outside my door and stepped on that !


----------



## jinin (Oct 15, 2010)

haha i reckon.


----------



## hazza (Oct 15, 2010)

their great!


----------



## zan777 (Oct 15, 2010)

wait... so this isn't Photoshop? thats like paint on the road?


----------



## jinin (Oct 15, 2010)

Yeah paint or chalk. The 1st one looks a bit too realistic im thinking.


----------



## D3pro (Oct 16, 2010)

1st one isn't real, the rest are.


----------



## 1issie (Oct 16, 2010)

soooooooooooo freaky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

